# Anyway to insert JPEG signature into a PDF?



## freaky (Oct 1, 2006)

Is is possible to insert a small signature image in JPEG format to a PDF using Acrobat 7 Professional? If so, how?


----------



## MisterMe (Oct 1, 2006)

Yes, you may import a graphics file as a "stamp."


----------

